# Breaking News, U.S. intel report says Putin implicated



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

So this just came out within the past few hours

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-r ... 4Q2DF?il=0

Looks like all the requests for a declassified report from the intelligence community has finally been provided. I wonder if the Orange Cheeto himself will now admit he had help. Probably not, as he would be delegitimizing himself 

I wonder how the right can spin this now?

Considering that Republican leadership is pulling their hair out that the Orange Cheeto is choosing Assange over the Intelligence Agencies, and is now trying to re-organize, dismantle and replace parts of the agencies, you have to wonder how they are going to thread this needle


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hah! Well, the staunch Republicans here will disbelieve it anyway, and the huge problems this report will cause!?!? 
Who can tell what effect this meddling (even though probably true)did have on the election? Good question that will neve be answerable with certainty. Impossible to measure!
In any case, Trump was certified by the electoral college, and most of the populace have accepted that he is the winner, fair and square, or maybe unfairly and nut square. Voters like me are sick of the crap, and though I'm sure some will call for another lectionaries (omigod) this isnt a very practical solution, etc. 
I find it ironic that Trump was whining that the election was rigged and claimed the whole election process was rigged against him and that's why he would lose, when he was not expected to win, but now that he has supposedly won, even though meddling in the election is now pretty certain, he's now happy with the result d disbelievers the entire intelligence community!! 
To stir the pot, I ll throw out the question that if the tables were turned, and Hillary won, then Russia were found to have done their best to throw the election to Hillary, what would be the response of the Republicans?? WOW

I just hope the whole thing is over and bombproof firewalls won't allow this kind of crap in the future.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I find it rather ironic that anyone would believe that the Russians could discredit Hillary more than Hillary discredited herself. If anyone should be held accountable for undermining the Democratic process it should be Bill and Hillary for the cr*p that they've both perpetrated against America for the last 25 - 30 years.

The Russians may have tried to influence the election by discrediting her, and if they did, I would hope that steps are taken so that it can't happen again. But seriously, she did a good enough job at it herself, their help wasn't needed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it's still up in the air about the Russians. I find it hard to believe they are so inept they could be tracked down so easily. Assange (sp?)says a child could have hacked the DNC. Also was much of it news? The other strange thing is American liberals and communists are nearly the same. The only reason I can see Russia preferring Trump is wanting someone the world can trust, which isn't Hillary. The fact is none of us know, and I don't think anyone else does. It's just more political whine.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

In any case, you can't in ring a bell! Yep, Hillary and bill are sleazy crooks, but so is Trump! I'm still not sure which camp is the worst! 
So what happens now!?!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Unfortunately I think your right about they are all crooks. However I can tell you which is worse without a doubt.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Agreed. They are all crooks, but there was no doubt in my mind which one was worse, that's why I didn't vote for her.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I find funny is that people are blaming the Russians for the "hacks". Which they could very well be and I hope that sanctions or a punishment is doled out.

Yet our own Media does just a good enough job of just about the same crap. Putting misguided and half truths out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You know how I see this? I see the Democrats childlike and careless. They didn't learn anything since Hillary had a server in her basement with national security emails and data on it. All nations are spying on each other, this is no surprise. What is surprising is the childlike gullibility of some who would be our leaders. I have more security in my home than the DNC. No joke, I picked up on attempts to mess with nodakoutdoors before the site managers a couple of years ago. They checked it out twice and found nothing. I kept insisting. Enhanced security and another search and they found it. It angers me that I am more concerned about nodakoutdoors than Hillary and they Democrats are about our country.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Rule #1. Don't communicate about collusion, suppression, quid pro quo, and illegal fundraising via email.
Rule #2. If you do any of the above mentioned, don't have "password" as your email password. Makes it really easy to hack.

Still amazes me that people are trying to focus on who brought the emails to light, rather than the content of them.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

What seems to be lost in all this is the fact that no one denies what was released. If the Russians were involved in the hacking and Assange for releasing the truth then the liberal establishment is then angry because they were outed. There main argument then becomes republicans should have had an equal amount of hacking to make it "fair". IMHO the mainstream media has been doing this to conservatives for 8+ years. Now that Trump is in and the senate and house are in majority republican control believe you me Assange will be hell bent on putting it to them. He simply looks to sources to put a magnifying glass on the powers that be to expose their dirty dealings and hypocrisy. He doesn't care what institution or individual that is or their political affiliation.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

north1 said:


> What seems to be lost in all this is the fact that no one denies what was released. If the Russians were involved in the hacking and Assange for releasing the truth then the liberal establishment is then angry because they were outed. There main argument then becomes republicans should have had an equal amount of hacking to make it "fair". IMHO the mainstream media has been doing this to conservatives for 8+ years. Now that Trump is in and the senate and house are in majority republican control believe you me Assange will be hell bent on putting it to them. He simply looks to sources to put a magnifying glass on the powers that be to expose their dirty dealings and hypocrisy. He doesn't care what institution or individual that is or their political affiliation.


IMO what is lost in ALL of this, is that you all don't realize that the Russians hacked everything available, however they didn't release Republican dirty laundry at the direction of Putin.

That information was withheld. The question now remains. Why withhold for now? Will, When or how will it be used as blackmail leverage? Is there information that could get Trump impeached if published? Does Trump's earlier collusion and cooperation in business, combined with what he owe's Russian businessman in return favors, combined with what they uncovered thru hacking, does all that lead to him being compromised? Is he bright enough to realize all of this?

Do you really believe they haven't been gathering data on both sides to use against the applicable party?

Are you all really that naive?

Just wait until _that _ information comes out.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

People act like this is something new. It happened in the 2008 election. Why didn't we hear an uproar about it then? Perhaps because of the first black president, we don't want to tarnish his win? The Russians hack us, we hack them, the North Koreans hack us, we laugh at them, we hack the Germans, they hack us. It goes on over and over and maybe we hear about it maybe we don't. Hillary Clinton was a candidate who has never won at anything, and never will. She lost. Russian hacking didn't convince people of anything they didn't already know. Virtually everyone I talk to, those democrats and republicans on the fence who voted for Trump stated the clincher for them was the speech when she stood at the podium, looked the voter in the eye, smiled and yelled "We are going to put a whole lot of coal miners out of business." She did it to herself.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Russian hacking didn't convince people of anything they didn't already know.


That's right, and people who were so incompetent they didn't know shouldn't vote. One of the dumbest things I hear people say is "it doesn't matter how you vote, but make sure you vote". Yes it makes a difference. If your to stupid to know what's going on stay home. The hack whoever did it revealed nothing to people who pay attention.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I smile and find it fascinating the direction some of these threads take.

Focusing back on the Putin/Russian influence, and how Trump is likely involved

the below details exactly how much Trump is owned by Russia.

This is the (fake) intelligence briefing given to Obama and Trump.

Russia owns Trump. They have him dead to rights on bribery, corruption, and outright treason to the United States.

Okay, so maybe they don't.

But here's the problem - even if this "leak" isn't true, that this entire document shows that it is no longer possible to dismiss the "fake news" angle to an intelligence report. Consider if on some level much of this is accurate. However now we have this doc which will be used as an example to throw shade.

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents ... tions.html


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

It's a good thing Trump uses Twitter and not Facebook, or else he would be live streaming on his followers.

This was my favorite leak of the campaign season!!!

let's see who gets it


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm here to tell you, that this whole thing stinks, and I see many of his supporters not wanting to believe this kind of stuff happens, and that the Donald is indeed involved in a past history participating in some of the activities outlined.


Trump is in soooo far over his head.

To be clear, I'm willing to bet that on some level there was colluding with Russia. It's just a matter of time before it explodes

At today's press conference, Trump refused to answer if members of his campaign had contact with Russia or intermediaries during the campaign.

This is very important, since working with an adversarial foreign government in such a matter is Treason.

And, if Trump knew about this and did not notify the U.S. government, that is Misprision of Treason, a federal offense punished by jail time.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2382


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow. It's almost like the relationship Hillary and Bill have with Putin, Russian banks and Uranium One. Oh yeah, sorry, I guess that was the Clinton foundation. No wait, she was Secretary of State when Russian interests bought into the US nuclear material supply. But the donations to the Clinton foundation by Russian banks and Russian Uranium One owners had nothing to do with the okay of the deal, they were just really big fans of the foundation and all the good it does providing for the Clintons travel expenses. Of course the Russians just hacked the Clintons so that they could turn the info over to Assange and he would release it and all the "retarded" democrats, who were on the fence, would unwittingly switch their vote to Trump and throw the whole election. It has become so clear now :roll:


----------

